# The Euro Sign on the Dell Keyboard



## Joey_R (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi guys...i know this is not escell related but does anyone out there know how to use the Euro key on the Dell Keyboard - It is on the Number 5.

Thank U
Joey


----------



## jdc (Jul 26, 2005)

*Euro key on the Dell Keyboard*

Hi

On the dell keyboard I use it is on the number 4 key and to use it I hold down the "Alt Gr" key to the right of the Space bar and hit 4.

Hope this helps

JC


----------

